# The Afghans! ^.^



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Just some fun random shots of my 2 afghan girls! The Brindle is Calypso, the domino is Taboo.  Just thought I'd mention it since I'm sure you'll notice it....i almost lost Calypso earlier this year to a really bad case of pneumonia and the vet IMO shaved way more then was required on her front leg for the IV, but what can you do? i just can't bring myself to shave her down completely, although the hair is taking FOREVER to come back in...but I'm just happy she still around to ad humor to the house. 

freshly groomed!










Queen of her domain










Couch warmer, lol!










Don't ask.....










play time!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

They are stunning! I've always wanted a domino Afghan but there was never one available when I was ready for another dog. I've had blue brindles (gun metal blue and dark blue), black masked reds, and fawns. Now, after about 15 yrs. without an Afghan hound, I was gifted with a lovely black Afghan. Her breeder would probably kill me if she saw how much weight she put on over the long, cold winter (& after being spayed). She's quite adept at stealing my spoo pup's food. I agree about how much hair they took off pretty Calypso. At least it's obvious that it was done for medical reasons. Your pictures reflect their elegant, yet silly, personalities. My favorite is "bucket-o-Afghan". It gave me a good chuckle. Do you let them have rawhide? I do and Oprah's ear fringe is getting ruined because I frequently forget to put a snood on her. 

Those delicious-looking oranges all over the ground are killing me. I could put them to better use, lol. I bet they are much sweeter & juicier than what I get at the supermarkets here on the northeast coast.

Your yard and surroundings look gorgeous, very Zen. Lucky you!

Thanks for sharing your wonderful pictures!
Lynn
Pie, Oprah & Yowza


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Domino is so hard to come by....very few breeders breed for it, plus with it being a recessive trait...it's easy to loose. But regardless she wont be the last domino to grace my house. ^.^ Calypso is registered as a blue brindle, although sometimes in photos she looks more blue and in others she looks like a muted red brindle, LOL! A friend of mine has a silver brindle...would LOVE one his color, his side coat looks white with dark grey stripes in the saddle and face. 

I don't give out rawhide....although I do give them the occational pig ear or Greenie. Rawhide makes their leg coat get all sticky and gross so just can't bring myself to do it, LOL!! I do snood them or have their ears banded when they get chew treats though. With showing them, you learn pretty quick about hair preservation, LOL!!! 

You wouldn't want those oranges! The ones before they started falling on the ground were really good though.  The tree produced A LOT of oranges and we couldn't eat them all or find enough homes for extras.....my boyfriend took a bunch of them to work and left them in the break room for co-workers and such to help get them eaten, LOL! But we had a nasty freeze that killed a lot of the plants in the yard and made the fruit go bad on the orange tree....it just bloomed again last month so hopefully have some more oranges again towards the end of summer. 

Thank you about my yard. The girls would love it if I put down some astroturf or grass but for now it's just the normal desert landscaping! 

Would love to see pictures of Oprah!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Gadzooks! Those are some gorgeous shots! The Queen has that Afghan "nobly gazing into the distance" thing down pat, and then she goes and gets into a plastic box--go figure!

Thanks for sharing. Not only are these lovely dogs, but you also showcase your photography talent. Beautiful on both counts!

--Q


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not sure how old she is in the show win photo. Last summer I cut her hair down to about 2" long because she seemed to be struggling with the heat and so was I. I don't have any pictures of her fresh from a grooming. I'm not sure if I'll cut her hair again or let it grow out. This a.m. I got my Les Poochs brushes after a long wait for them. I have health issues and tire very easily, so they should help cut down the grooming time and effort. She got wicked fuzzy after being spayed, I mean REALLY fuzzy on her saddle and the monkey fuzz came back on her face. She hated being hand stripped so I finally just clipped it off. I figured I'd make it easier on her since she's not being shown. When my grandson comes to visit, Opie always keeps an eye on him (as you can see in the pic). I think he intrigues her. She's his favorite out of my 3 dogs. He likes the way she's so calm and takes treats so gently from his hand.

I actually did have astro turf in part of my yard when my sons were young. I got tired of all the mud the Afs dragged in the house whenever it rained. I had 5 Afs then, and they wore the grass away with all their running around. It worked out well. I just had to hose it down with a kennel-type cleaner every once in a while to keep it clean. Back then I had the strength and stamina to keep them all groomed. I could never do that now.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you Quossom. ^.^ photography is one of my hobbies. Have been having fun figuring out my Canon 20D....

Skinnydoggz, love your Oprah (and the name, lol) She's very pretty. I've always admired her sire and thought it was sad he was only bred once or twice. I'm just too attached to their hair, LOL. I can't bring myself to clip them down, have considered it with Calypso after the vets ruined her coat but my mom has forbidden me from even mentioning it, LOL! Although it's ok that when Ella is done showing, she can loose her hair....haha....:alberteinstein: I'm not sure how you guys with the 4 seasons deal with keeping the coat up through nasty weather...one of the perks I guess of 300+ days of sunshine, LOL!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, your pictures make me miss my Afghan hound sooo much... it has been many years but Evie was so special to me... I had several over the years but she was different  She was a black and blue brindle . I couldnt clip them down either  I clipped down a few clients dogs and sort of left them looking like a Saluki but still... it just wasnt right lOL!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

You know Feathersprings, that is actually I think my problem with shaving Calypso down....I love Salukis but I did opt for the afghan because I loved the hair....so really hard for me to do that, LOL! Although with summer coming along she probably wouldn't MIND if I did shave her dow though, LOL! I didn't realize how many poodle owners I'd run into that have had or still own afghans or other sighthounds. ^.^


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my, I"m also drooling over the gorgeous Afghans and the orange fruit on the ground...


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Kuriooo!  The orange tree is starting to grow some new fruit and if I could only get the birds to leave my strawberries alone....**sigh** Hopefully it wont be a "war" with the blackberry bush once they are ripe!


----------

